# General Satisfaction With Keystone Outback



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

*How would you describe your satisfaction with your Outback?*​
Extremely happy with my Outback - better than any RV I've owned13331.22%Very happy with my Outback - as good or better than any RV I've owned18543.43%Satisfied with my Outback - some issues but generally a good experience8319.48%Not as good as I'd hoped - some issues not resolved satisfactorily163.76%Not good - some major issues not resolved92.11%


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A good point was made on a recent post that in general, only complaints or problems will surface in many of the forums on Outbackers.com (and every other place that is similar in nature). Let's face it, we rarely start a post that says "Hey my Outback is working flawlessly sitting in my driveway waiting for the next camping experience". Instead, we report when things go wrong or when we have questions about our RVs. This would read to the outsider that there are a lot of problems with the Outback.

Well, we know it isn't true. Generally, we are all satisfied with the Outback RV we own and this poll will give us a chance to say so. It is a chance to show those who visit our site that the vast majority of folks are quite happy with their Outback and the problems you read about are a small subset of the overall Outback experience.

A good companion poll would be one that asked each owner to describe the degree of problems they experienced as an Outback owner. I'll leave that for another member to submit.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Added my vote to say I'm happy.....but I've never owned another RV so that didn't quite fit my options.

No significant problems yet....propane cover is biggest hassle, though.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Extremely happy with ours. I do work hard at regular maintenance though to keep it in tip top shape.

Better than the last trailer we owned.

Mike


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I wonder if the site shouldn't have a specific polls area where we could sticky polls like this.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ymyrl,

What's so "sticky" about this poll?









Just kidding.

Mark


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Good poll. Wish I had thought of it.....


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

lol - Mark... I guess I'm just thinking that casual visitors to this site (from _over there_) that were looking for information regarding quality and our opinons would see the poll right a way. And, for the record, I am on my second unit and have had no problems with either (ok, I wasn't real happy with the plastic door holder that broke the first day I had my 21RS).

My concern is with threads on other forums where individuals with hidden agendas post negative comments about the quality of particular brands. For example, there is a thread _over there_ where some shmuck makes a statement that he did an "informal" survey a couple of years ago and that 50% of the people that owned Outbacks were not happy with them (quality wise). While we all know he is full of sh!t, a newby visitor sees a statement like that and it plants a seed of concern in them. That person then comes over here based upon several recommendations by our forum members and starts reading in the various threads about mostly minor problems and that seed sprouts into full blown fear that the quality really is bad. If that individual could come over and see this poll right on the front page without digging for it prior to going through all of the threads about minor issues, he may instead see that the majority of us are extremely pleased with our investments and the quality of the Oubacks in general.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ymryl said:


> a newby visitor sees a statement like that and it plants a seed of concern in them. That person then comes over here based upon several recommendations by our forum members and starts reading in the various threads about mostly minor problems and that seed sprouts into full blown fear that the quality really is bad. [snapback]21780[/snapback]​


Ym...You are right. Many newbies come over here and that is their biggest concern. Negative postings from "the dark side", that is.

Maybe Vern has a solution. I'll tip him off about this thread.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ymyrl,

Agree wholeheartedly. Some people just don't think things through!

I didn't know about Outbackers.com before I invested my money, but I'm glad I bought one. And this site can help me "fix it" if the need arises.

Thanks to all Outbackers for their expert advice and FUN website.









BTW, couldn't resist the "sticky" remark.

Mark


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I like the sticky idea, too. We have a thing called "pinned", but I've never quite figured out what that does. Pinned stuff seems to sort of disappear over time as do the messages. It would be nice if the survey was right up on the top whenever you click the "View New Posts". The other guys have something like that. Who hasn't seen the Samsung Microwave Recall post? I think it's been right on top for over a year now.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BBB

Great idea with the poll.

Our Outback experience so far has been
















Thor


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

The pin option is the same as a sticky. I have 2 posts pined on this forum that have been up for months right on top in the Latest News and Updates... As for the poll section "Great Idea" Brian. Everybody here on the forum tell







everyone else how pleased we really are with our Outbacks.

PS: Thanks Pete, for moving the other polls...

Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok Pollsters! 
Vern was kind enough to honor the request. 
I have moved all the relevant existing POLLS to the new POLL section. If you know of a missing one, let me know.

I think this will help with DOUBLE POLLS. As you can see, there are a couple of the same POLLS.

Enjoy! (and thank VERN~!)


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks guys


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> I didn't know about Outbackers.com before I invested my money, but I'm glad I bought one. And this site can help me "fix it" if the need arises.
> [snapback]21787[/snapback]​


I've often thought of calling the manager of the dealer at which I purchased my Outback and asking if he would be willing to distribute a flyer that tells new Outback owners about Outbackers.com. I personally knew about the site before I bought and it convinced me to buy. I would think a lot of folks would like to know it exists after they buy - it's such a great resource.

Haven't actually called but I've been thinking about it. Maybe I'll do it before the Seattle RV show.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

When is the SEA RV Show? We might be over there on 5Feb.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Show info:

February 10-13, 2005
Seattle RV & Outdoor Recreation Show
Qwest Field & Event Center
Seattle , WA

contact: Dave Helgeson
MHRV Show Association
PO Box 1528
Renton, WA 98057
USA tel: 425-277-8132
fax: 425-277-8132
[email protected]

I haven't contacted Tacoma RV to see if they will be showing Outbacks but I can't believe they'd miss it. The show just isn't the same as the old Kingdome shows. Lousy sports arena but great for shows!

I will be there looking for some camping items, possibly even a generator.

BBB


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Outside of a couple of warranty things that need to be fixed when I fist got it, I haven't had any probs with my 23RS. That said, I could not possibly have a worse dealership. They tattood "sucker" on my forehead the moment I signed the deal.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I voted very happy, there have been a few minor things, never camp breakers, go wrong but I could have caused a few of them









Our experience with campers was pop-ups not TT's though.

Bill.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

This seems like a poll Keystone would want to know about and potentially even use in their ad literature. As I read it at this point, 82.17% are either very happy or extremely happy with the Outback, and 98% are satisified!

I conduct a lot of training at work. When I first started to teach, I was frustrated because I never got an entire batch of evaluations back from a class with outstanding ratings. I always got one or two that slammed me. I told a much more senior instructor (who has a masters in education) about it. I asked him why I would get 38 evals that gave me great reviews and one or two that slammed me.

He told me that it was his experience that when the instructor is doing a great job in a room of 40 or more people there will always be two who don't give a good eval. 40 or less, there will usually be one poor eval. He said I shouldn't even worry about it.

I relate this because it equates almost perfectly with the results of this survey!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I too am very satisfied with my Outback. It has, (in conjunction with this site), been one of those life changing events. But I would love to see Keystone worry a_ little _more about some of the stupid mistakes that get made over and over, bath fan, labels, QA _(or lack thereof)_, etc.

Overall I think the Outback has wonderful design and construction,







but as someone else said the difference between *Extraordinary* and ordinary is just a _little_ extra.

Dreamtimers


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I might be a little bias on the outback because it is the first TT that weve owned. Since I have only owned it for 2 months and only had it out three times, my opinion doesn't have the weight of seasoned veterans. Though I had already reserved my two weeks vacation in the summer at the jersey shore and the site was almost booked for the summer already. I guess it pays to still be excited about rving.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

BLUB said:


> Would not buy again!Â Over one month now and no idea when it will be done, no clue to when it will, nobody knows.Â They say they're waiting for parts but I can get on the net and have the exact thing the next day!Â Several lies from dealer and service department.Â [snapback]68606[/snapback]​


Sounds like we need the long version of this story about the *dealership* . Plus, some of the guys on here happen to be professional experts at dealing with people who try to rip others off.... maybe they will have some good suggestions.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey BLUB, give us a little info so we know who you are- its not unheard of for random anonymouses to pop up, flame and then go away. It's kind of hard for us to determine which newby is legit and who's not.

Ourt outback has been a model of how to design a great TT, if not how to build one. All the systems run great, and its never broken down. It looks great, and everyone who sees one is impressed with it. Even our friends who chose another brand over ours let on that, after camping with us, they regretted not getting the Outback.

That said, parts of our trailer look like they've been screwed together by a drunk 12 year old- lights are crooked, screws stripped, etc. I've spent a bit of time going through and fixing stuff and marvelling on the money they must have saved by installing the very cheapest of all components. Now, I didn't pay $50k for an Airstream, so I'm not really complaining too much. The build quality seems to be on a par or better than the competition. (I'm particularly impressed with the welded aluminum frame bits- if you've ever looked under the sofa on a wood trailer, you know what I mean.) The quality simply reflects the market that we're in, although I think its a good bit better than the rest. And since its never left us high and dry, I won't complain too much.

Kevin P.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BLUB - You will need to detail a bit of this for us. Sending e-mails that get no response is not a reason to black list Keystone. Plenty of people make their first post here with a problem and then get lots of good responses to make things better. Whether it is the correct contact at Keystone for the problem or a little adjustment that fixes something the dealer says will take weeks to correct. We dont work for Keystone and will stand with you to get things corrected but please dont flame the thing without at least letting us know the details of the problems you are seeing.

My trailer has never seen the dealer since I purchased it 18 months ago.

Did a bit of a search of the Dark Side to see if you are active over there and the only issue you posted was a Converter noise issue which is not a Keystone issue other then replacing it if it tests out bad.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

BLUB, the combination of a bad Outback and a bad dealer is certainly an infuriating situation, no question. However, that being settled, the real question is what to do now.

You have mentioned the court route which is expensive, slow, infuriating in itself, and rarely satisfactory for anyone involved. I recommend slowing down a bit and making a calm, concerted effort to reach the right people at Keystone. This is complicated by the holidays of course, but I think if you get to the right person and calmly explain the situation that it will make a world of difference.

I understand, given the list of issues, why you are angry, however, if you choose to stay angry when calling, I'm pretty sure you will get nowhere. People will respond better if they aren't being dumped on for something out of their direct control. The key is to get them into a position where they ARE in control and can work for you.

Remember, they don't want people to be dissatisfied any more than you want to be dissatisfied and they WILL help if you deal with them rationally.

This forum has a long record of people who've delt with Keystone and many times it is frustrating. Those who stick to it and work with the Keystone folks are often very happy with the result.

It is truly a lousy deal that you got a bad one.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Blub,

Anyone that has been on this forum for any length of time knows Keystone Q.C. leaves a little bit to be desired, but in all honesty I find the 'abbreviated' list of issues you have unbelievable. I can't comprehend how a trailer that screwed up could have ever made it off the plant floor. I can only assume there is more to this story than what you have shared with us.

Dealers, on the other hand, are another story. My advice here would be to be careful what you blame on Keystone. They really have no control over the dealer.

If there is a lesson to be learned from this, it is to conduct your Pre-Delivery Inspection and get all issues resolved BEFORE you sign on the dotted line. Had that been the case here, you would not be having the problems you are today!

Good luck in your quest, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Blub,

My cousin had a major problem with his keystone Ratpor (carbon Monxide), he repeatedly called keystone and the dealer and they weren't being responsive. brand new $50K trailer and they had a toxic vehicle 8X legal limit. They found out the first night they used it in their driveway, headaches loosing lunch and the works, luckily the CO detector went off at 1am. He resolved the problem by bringing the trailer to the PA show where all the corporate bigwigs were. He went to their booth and they knew exactly who he was. All he had to do was mention his name once. He never spoke to them and had only received calls from the secretary. but the bosses knew his name. We just advised them the trailer was in the Hershey campground and would without a doubt start to tell everyone we could about the defect and lack of help while we were at the show. The corporate rep called the dealership and advised them to take the trailer on Monday and exactly what to do to fix the problem for free and immediately. I can now say everything is great and there is no residual effects with the unit. I actually bought an Outback at the show for a great price, but no generator.
Do you have a show coming in your area that the dealer is going to attend? Good place to start, and cheaper than a lawyer.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Yeap ---nice poll -----only a few minors so far---I am sure all TT have some minors too. Outbacks are built very well and are just plain cool!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't see what you have to loose by naming the dealership. I think it would give credibility to what you are saying....


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I think you might be surprised how much support you would get if you gave us tangible information in a resonable manner. Post some pictures so we can see what you are talking about.

I worked at a couple car dealerships when I was going to college so from that perspective, I don't doubt a word you say. I also know the internet is full of weird people. As a result, I need hard facts before I can rush to your defense.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

BLUB said:


> Thanks a lot for the support guys! Who the hell needs ya! Merry F'n Chistmas!
> [snapback]68674[/snapback]​


I found a ton of support when I joined this group and they are, indeed, a great bunch of people willing to answer questions and give valuable advice. Having said that - I SPEAK ONLY FOR MYSELF WHEN I SAY: I, certainly don't need you. You disgust me. Please take your foul rhetoric and attitude somewhere else.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the support guys! Who the hell needs ya! Merry F'n Chistmas!

BLUB
First off I'm not judging what you are saying by no means
I can't seem to find your first post on this issue and have no ideal what the problem is with your camper.
The people that I have meet are the best
The information and advice I have gotten from this group is invaulable
But if you insist on taking that tone with us.
I personally don't need to hear what you are saying.

Don

P.S.
Have A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay where did he go?? Did he delete all of his own posts or did a moderator?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

BLUB - I read all of your posts and it sounds like you need a few lessons on how to joke. Based on all of yours posts I think your last post puts you in the "Where are my files?" group.

I believe you had problems with your trailer but you need to approach people differently if you want / expect them to help. If you came at the dealer and or Keystone with even 1/10 the venom you showed here I would expect that you will never get any help.

When you get your trailer back and if things have not been resolved let us know (in a calmer manner) and I am sure you will get help, support and guidance.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> BLUB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for the support guys! Who the hell needs ya! Merry F'n Chistmas!
> ...


Moosegut,

I second your post, so YOU ARE SPEAKING FOR ME ALSO.







Thanks for telling it like you did.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BLUB I'm going to lock this down for the simple point that its no longer in the spirit of the Outbackers.

We can all understand and relate to having bad service. I do hope you can understand that often 'trolls' come on forums just to stir the pot. I am not saying you are a troll however as its been said a few times without some backup its hard to help or support what you are going through.

Much of what you are running into appears to be a dealer that is unresponsive and unsupportive of their customers. Thankfully the vast majority of Outback owners have had good experiences with your dealer.

As you have involved a lawyer at this point it sounds like that is your chosen course of action - there isn't much the rest of us can do. I do wish you all the best in your challenges working out things with your camper.

If you have some specific questions and need advice feel free to post, but the venting has been done.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok folks I'm going to reopen this thread/pole. I felt it was necessary to close it off for a while so everyone could take a deep breath. Remember what makes the Outbackers a good forum is the polite, thoughtful and positive comments. If there are issues with the dealer and/or Keystone please share, at the same point remember that we are not experts and as a group can not correct issues. We need to hear both the positive and negative aspects about our trailers. However negative posts should be constructive and share the facts of the problem. Hopefully if a dealer or Keystone corrects those problems people will return and report it.

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas.

Play Ball!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Y-Guy
I would just like to commend you with closing it down for awhile
So it didn't get totaly a of hand

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Y-Guy, thanks for controlling the roar as you did.

As for the rest of you - may I say that I am truly impressed by the vey calm and professional manner in which you ALL handled yourselves. Most of our discussions are calm - even those about problems. ALL of them are respectfull! You could have easily gotten pulled in especially with your passion for Outbackin'. I mus say - I heard my brother in Blub. There can be no satisfying an individual who needs to be 'wronged'. His situation does, indeed, sound bad but he certainly wasn't doing anything to help himself. Even while all of you tried. I, for one, am *proud *to be part of THIS family


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Blub,

Sorry to herar your still having the same problems with your outback.

Only real suggestion I could make because I really do not know your situation.

Do you have a loan on the trailer through the dealer? if you do talk to the bank and stop paying.

Does your state like NY have a lemon law?

Bring trailer to another dealer same or different manufacturer and trade it in.

I know the last ives you no satisfaction but it would give you some relief.

Again sorry for your hardship I hope some day things work out you've been patient.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Again.....Sorry to hear of your problems. It is definately a frustrating situation.

If you could find another dealer close it may be better to take it to them. They don't have to be an Outback Dealer as long as they service Keystone Products (I think). At this point I would retain a good Attorney. A good relationship with your dealer is paramount.

Good Luck!!!!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

BLUB said:


> Many problems with outback 21rs.Â Here is a list of problems we've had with our outback,
> 1.Outside walls screws coming through, dealer repaired per outback and does not look good.
> 2.Shower collapsed on itself, will not adhere to walls.
> 3.Shower hose not long enough,kinked.
> ...


I am just wondering why you wouldn't take your own advice and NOT take it off the lot.

Did your dealer not do a PDI??

Did you not see the screws sticking through the sides??

The Outbacks do not come with a wheel or plate under the jack..neither do a lot of other brands.

My crank handle is rusty too...no big deal.

I fully inspected mine BEFORE signing papers.....you need to make sure you know what you re buying before buying it.

I can't even fathom not checking things before agreeing to spend that kind of money.

If it is that bad, I think I would have taken it back and handed the keys to the sallesman and then proceeded with cancelling the loan. Better yet, I would have told them I wanted to trade it in, and wanted top dollar for the trade in.

If all else fails, go to another dealer.

Do you know for sure that all that stuff is "bad" or doesn't work???

Maybe an education in how they work would solve a lot of problems.

Was this a brand new unit??? Or a demo from the lot????

Steve


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

BLUB,

Sorry to hear you are still having problems with your Outback. Here is some
information that you might check out to see if you can get some relief. Highways,
(a publication of Good Sam Club) has a section each month called Action Line.
It deals with trying to solve problems that arise between consumers and businesses.
In most of the articles I have read, they seem to have a great success rate of
resolving disputes. Might be helpful for you to contact them concerning your case.
I believe I would e-mail them first rather than writing. You might get a faster response
that way. Here is the contact information:

Write to: Action Line
Box 8545
Ventura, CA 93002

e-mail: [email protected]

Let us know what happens. Good Luck


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

BLUB said:


> Thank you all and I do apologize for my I would also like to add that I did speak with the owner of the lot and explained how our family had missed four trips with our group and he was kind enough to let us use a motorhome for five days free of charge, he did bark at the service department and only then did they start repairing things. Advice, go to the owner.
> [snapback]75163[/snapback]​


So the dealer is fixing the OB now GREAT NEWS! I hope I got that correct.

Bill.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

One good point among many made here is that service departments are like night and day when it comes to integrity and reliability. The closest car dealership service department to our house is horrid. Twenty miles away, same brand dealership is outstanding. I worked in several service departments years ago and saw exactly how different ends of the integrity spectrum operate, but I think that may only make it more frustrating for me now when I have to deal with a lame service department.

We need some sort of independent internet rating for service departments... maybe this market segment needs a look from consumer reports or something.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, 
I don't mean to sound like BLUB, and I, too, have owned 2 TT before (both Scottys), as well as grew up camping with my grandparents. I did a walk-thru inspection on the lot BEFORE receiving my unit and paying cash for it, but there was no way that I could tell the thing was going to leak around doors/windows/external components. I took it to the dealership (1/11/06), when I found the water, water, everywhere, and they promised to work on it on Thursday, the 16th. All I've gotten is the run-around from Suncoast RV in Lake Park, FL. They don't return calls when they promise to, they don't call and tell you the results of tests they're going to do, or if they even did them. I have to say the sales person was very nice, and she seems as upset as I am about the problems. Like BLUB, I don't have $24,000 just laying around to throw away, and I had planned an extended trip, Monday the 13th, for two weeks. Still stuck at home, and still hassling with them.
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Darlene have you tried to talk to the owner by any chance?
I would try that if you haven't
Keep us updated on your situation

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Well,
> Â I don't mean to sound like BLUB, and I, too, have owned 2 TT before (both Scottys), as well as grew up camping with my grandparents.Â I did a walk-thru inspection on the lot BEFORE receiving my unit and paying cash for it, but there was no way that I could tell the thing was going to leak around doors/windows/external components.Â I took it to the dealership (1/11/06), when I found the water, water, everywhere, and they promised to work on it on Thursday, the 16th.Â All I've gotten is the run-around from Suncoast RV in Lake Park, FL.Â They don't return calls when they promise to, they don't call and tell you the results of tests they're going to do, or if they even did them.Â I have to say the sales person was very nice, and she seems as upset as I am about the problems.Â Like BLUB, I don't have $24,000 just laying around to throw away, and I had planned an extended trip, Monday the 13th, for two weeks.Â Still stuck at home, and still hassling with them.
> Darlene action
> [snapback]84987[/snapback]​


I would look into speaking with an owner, or manager also....

In reality, the dealer and the pot smoking








employees at the assembly plant are to blame so far....

seems as though the black tank labeler guy has been making his rounds of other job stations as well.

Steve


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, it's 4/1, and my OB has been back in the shop since 3/3!! Am I happy? NO! Can I get in touch with the owner? NO! Am I going to make my presence known, as of Monday??? YES!
I've had to take a little "time-out" with Jimmy having problems, and I've had some medical and dental problems. But things are okay, right now. BTW.....he won't be attending the rallies, as far as I know, for the time-being.
Ya'll wish me luck as I seek out the owner and maybe an attorney, in the process. I've had enough! I think the weed-smoking has also drifted down to the repair shop, etc. I warned the general manager that I would be NICE, but not to cross me, and I don't know about you guys, but I don't think it takes THREE weeks to get a darn piece of carpet and get it installed!
Darlene action


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

i love my Camper. i was at McGeorge rolling hills RV center getting some repair and just to say a little about the Outback compare to other campers. A good friend of mine that works in serv& parts let me on to this. the Outback has its problems but as to alot of other campers (we outbackers have a lot less break-down rate) than some of the more so larger name brand campers. I felt good as this was coming from a good source and it's a fact that things happen. but after seeing some of the problems with some of those new big named RV's i felt alot better. my Outback Camper kicks rear and i will keep it untill i can afford a new one. Glad to be an Outback owner


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

My major beef is the fasteners. Why can't they use Stainless steel screws & fasteners.
Maybe it's the labor. A worker comes up short a screw and grabs any old non-plated screw and installs it. Then I buy the OB and 3 years later it rusts! It would make sense if they all rust but 1 or 2 on the same exterior bracket? Things that make you go Hum!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK I wanted to wait until the end of our first season to give this poll a fair vote.
We have been so pleased with our Outback it is just unbelievable. Everything has worked beautifully from day one. We (knock wood) have never had one single problem.







We LOVE Our Outback!!

We also give it a














Up!!!

Tami


----------



## KenKat (Oct 26, 2006)

We have an '03 21 RS - which had the 'flimsy' bike door (locking mechanism was similar to the under the sofa compartment door). We had repeated problems of having the bike door open while driving down the freeway even when it was locked. It was very scary not only for us, but also for those passing by us! Another scary thing was that we had to pull over immediately on the side of the freeway (cars zooming by) while I used duct tape (several pieces) to hold it closed. After arriving at our destination in Tucson, we had a well known dealer 'fix' the lock, which we found out later wasn't fixed. So on our way back to AR, the door continued to fly open.

We were surprised to see the '04 version of the 21RS with a newly designed bike door - and thought, 'gee, other's must have had the same problem and Keystone upgraded the door!' So, we called Keystone to see what their scoop was on the new bike door (which the newer model locks like the entrance door - more substantial!). They said that they knew of no problems of the older version, it was just changed. We asked them if they'd change out our bike door for the newer version - however, Keystone refused!







(we would pay for it!) We were NOT happy with the manufacturer, to say the least. We then spoke to our dealer, who told us he'd be glad to work with us. The dealer gave us the newer door, free of charge! So, if it wasn't for our dealer, we would not consider another Keystone RV.

I voted that we were still very happy with our RV. Yes, the LP tank cover was an issue too, but my husband reinforced the seam and had the brackets re-aligned with the rubber tabs. (However, the newer tank covers are one unit - I wonder if that has solved some of the problems??) I doubt there is a perfect trailer out there, but all in all we are pleased with the WHITE interior and 'hardwood' floors inside. Classy.


----------



## sew4fun5er (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, I had some issues that McGeorges Rolling Hills had to take care of before I pulled off their lot. I had insisted spending the weekend with my new 5er to check it out since I lived 250 miles away.

On my maiden "voyage", a 2700 mile round trip to the Keys, I discovered the release valve for the kitchen gray water was stuck in the open position. This presented some problems until I got it to a Keystone dealer near home. I had my little list and they were wonderful to work with.

I can't blame Outback for my not being a good backer and skinning a pecan tree in my yard. Nor can I blame Outback when the 5er slid off my truck when I "forgot" to chuck the wheels.

All in all, I love my Outback, especially the master suite..... I have received many compliments on the features as well as the light, airieness of the interior. When I'm not camping, my 5er is my guest house. I believe the Outback to have the most for the money.

Lola


----------



## Baseballrocks (Jan 9, 2007)

We have had our 21rs since July 2005 and had it out 22 times, we absolutely love our Outback and have had no real problems. Whenever we talk to anyone we highly recommend the Outback and anytime I can show off my trailer I do!

Daren and Melissa


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Owned Outback for only one week,for now don't think I have any real problem.Safety chains are too short,and Madison RV in Huntsville,Al.
did a jury rig on them and so for can not get answer from Outback about
sending me some that are long enough or if I need to go buy them.Think
should atleast get a YES or NO.
Also didn't get a starter kit or battery,but I can live with that better after knowing what kind of people I dealt with.
They were not even the lowest price,just trying to keep some money in home state.
We will enjoy the Outback shortly,just getting every thing like we want it.It sure tows good,and the wife is a happy camper.She wanted to down size from 30 foot Holiday Rambler.I've had some eye problems and with surgery three time in 13 months on right eye,just bought her this one for her birthday.She feels with this we are safe.Worth it.


----------



## Fire Dept 66 (May 1, 2007)

Everyone has a problem along the way with anything you buy. I am on my third
Outback and have had fewer problems than a fellow we camped next to in Pigeon
Forge last week. From Mississippi and had a Double Tree Select Suite that goes for
around $100K I would guess, plumbing fouled up, holding tank wouldnt drain. TV with
satellite hook up all messed up. No Sir, my Outback has had its minor problems but
nothing major that ever kept me from the road. My 2 cents


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

In Feb. it will be a year since we bought our 28KRS and so far we have been pretty happy with it. So far no major issues (except for the crack now developing around the slide out for the bed).

Scott


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We love our Outback. It has been a great TT.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow this is opening up an old one. The number of views puts it up there on the most viewed but not too many posts.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

No complaints here. We've been very pleased so far!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

This is our second Keystone Product and i would have to say overall everything has been good. Few issues here and there. Our maiden voyage with her was a 2500 mile shakedown trip last December, so we were sure to have something happen..........they were minor, and they were taken care of under warranty. I have it in for minor warranty work again and all is well, and keystone is taking care of them.

I am pleased


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

very satisified!


----------



## Outbacksydney30rls (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm pretty happy with my outback 30rls too....
i'm pulling with infiniti qx56/weight distribution and getting around 12miles on highway.
houston texas


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Keystone builds a good product and has some good innovative ideas (alot of which I think come off of this and other forums of "mods" people have done). Overall the styling of the Keystones I think is very good. They use readily available standard appliances and appertenances that allow any repairs to be completed if needed by service centers with relative ease. If there is anything I think they could really work on, its the "fit and finish" items. Things like screws that are too small and have to be replaced, or pulling out of the walls, leaving the sealed bellys full of sawdust and construction debris, piping and plumbing runs being poorly laid, etc... None of these items are really a big deal overall, but reflect poorly on what is really a great unit when you have to futz around with them to make them right.

That being said, I love mine and would buy it again knowing what I know now.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

I've had my 277RL for about 4 months and have done about 3 outings with it. I have had some minor issues, only one needing to go back to a dealer for warranty work. That was the rear roof caps not being installed and sealed correctly. Other minor things I've fixed myself, drawer glide supports, AC duct re-tapeing. Nothing has required a lot of effort to repair, but they were all things that should have been caught in manufacturing, or at least the final inspection, if there was one at the factory. Some of it is design flaws, but most was just sloppy workmanship and lack of attention to detail at the factory. Maybe that comes from using unskilled labor, who knows. The items that I repaired were easy fixes and everything I do makes the trailer a little better. They were easily repaired becaue I have the tools and expertise to fix these types of problems, but for the average buyer who just wants to plop down some money and go out and enjoy the RV lifestyle, it may be a different issue altogether. That said, I think for what we pay for these trailers, we should be able to expect a little higher level of craftsmanship in the production process. I know this isn't a $75K Airstream but it's still a lot of money considering the number of "minor problems" we have to deal with on a new unit. As I said, it's a new trailer and time will tell if my repairs made a difference or how well it will hold up, but if I were asked at this moment in time, if I would buy another Keystone trailer or recommend one to a friend, I'm not sure how I would answer.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Today I would have to split my like 50/50, I love my Outback but I hate that the front delaminated had it fixed and now it is doing it again. As a middle of the road trailer it should be built better or at least they should have changed how what they use for the front cap after the thousands of delaminated ones. So I love my out back but hate the company who built it.


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

Generally the Outback is better built than most travel trailers but they did cut a lot of corners....no doubt to remain competitive. Materials are better than most. Installation of appliances is average. Framing is outstanding. Insulation better than most. Layout (Mine is a 2005) could be improved. As with most of their competiton the layout and installation of components is strictly asthetic without regard for the poor sap who has to repair systems as they wear. Case in point: They did not allow for removal of the furnace by installing a cable disconnect. I had to cut the wires and re-splice them when I serviced the furnace. Holding tanks are impossible to remove/replace without major surgery. Customer service is disappointing. Even those with technical expertise are referred to the dealer network ($135-$150 per hour) for any guidance. There is not an online parts compendium which would be helpful.


----------



## ALL5X (Aug 22, 2011)

We are very happy with our 210RS as it has met all our expectations and then some. The only thing Outback could have done better is lower the battery tray to allow for the easy installation of 6 volt batteries for those of use that like to dry camp. When I went on the W3 looking for possible improvements I could make, instead I find this site which showed me that many of the modifications made to previous model years had been incorporated by Outback.
That is when I realized how lucky we were.


----------



## BigBare (May 13, 2012)

I have had my outback for almost four years. Just now have found this site and sure am glad I have. In general we love our Outback Fiver its our First Camper but have a few minor things I need to find a solution to. I am looking forward to digging threw the threads and seeing if anyone else has had the same issues and how they where addressed. Looking forward to getting to know a few more Outbackers.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Guess we haven't done this yet!
We have a 2011 210 RS Anniversary Edition. We bought it, new , in Saskatoon , last spring, as a "last years unit"

We have had a couple of issues--Fender skirt cracked (from cold?) last winter, Keystone replaced them. We may have had a rear slide leak--which stained dinette cushions--The dealer examined unit cleaned the cushions, and re calked the large piece of aluminum on the rear slide end(also added additional screws) Billed Keystone as a warranty issue. In hind site, I wonder if it was just me ---pulling in the slide-- and perhaps not realising, there may have been water on it??? I check every time now--It has not happened since.

The most annoying thing to me was that the range hood is not vented to the outside--as almost any other trailer is, especially mid range--quality --trailers as these. With ideas from this website I have now vented ours out---BUT-- only bad engineering, and cost cutting, forces the consumer to do something the manufacturer should do at the factory!!

Generally a pretty good trailer--but as most manufactures, they are made quickly, and corners are cut. Resulting in lower quality, and unnecessary issues we as consumers should expect, not to deal with!


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

Very happy with our Outback we had a different Keystone product before this and that was the reason for staying with the company. Has some things that could be changed but, heck what in this world that is made today by some engineer that does not need to be changed from the factory just because the person that designed it has never worked on or used the product.


----------



## DutchmenSport (Oct 1, 2013)

Very happy with my Outback, but have owned it only 2 months so far. This is my 3rd Thor Industries TT: Dutchmen Sport, Keystone Springdale, and Keystone Outback. By far, this is the LONGEST TT I've owned, and very pleased. I think all 3 of my TT's were equally as good. No complaints about any of them. Love this Outback though! Do I miss the other 2 ... Nah! now way!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

For the most part the new outback is ok.The CC =carry capacity really suck.The bling is good but lacks terribly in most important features like the frame and the Arctic Barrier dosn't stand up to the name.A bigger bathroom would be nice also.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I love our OB except for the fact I can't figure out why I can't get electric hot water. I'm sure it has to be something I'm not doing. when I bring it to dealer for winterization i'm going to go over it with them.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

We've put about 20K miles on our 2011 295RE (bought June 2010). Will hit 300 camping days this year. About 1/3 of those days are with DD/SIL and 6 and 3 year old grankids. About 1/2 the time we dry camp. So far we are very happy with the trailer. Even with the grandkids, everything is holding up well and shows virtually no wear. Yes, I've done more than my share of mod's to make it like we want it. And I like to customize stuff anyway. But that would be the case with any trailer. I wish it had a higher CCC, it's not hard to put a ton of stuff (literally) in a trailer this size with the storage they have. Couple that with dry camping and heading home with full black and grey tanks (90 gallons) or leaving home with 50 gallons of fresh water, and it's not hard to overload.

Soon after purchase I did install a wet bolt kit on the suspension. the factory bushings and side plates on virtually every trailer aren't designed for tens of thousands of miles IMHO. The wet bolt kit with bronze bushings and heavy duty side plates are the way to go.

And I took off the rear bumper and supports and built a adjustable rear bumper carrier with a 4.5" sq x 1/8"thick tube. Welded on 30" long 2" reciever stingers to the bumper and 18"long 2" receiver tubing to the frame to make a sliding length rear bumper and carrier. Then built full width carriers for two positions (12" and 18" extension) with expanded metal and angle iron. Now we can carry stuff on the back as well as using a bike rack without worrying about loosing anything. And since we dry camp a lot I built a battery carrier frame for the front to hold 4 Six volt GC batteries. And an inverter and transfer switch to let us use the microwave etc. when dry camping w/o firing up the generator.

The bed mattress died an early life, not unexpectedly and we replaced it with an Air Dream air over coil spring mattress. So far the sofa sleeper air mattress is still working, even with all the use it gets from DD and SIL when they are with us.

Warranty wise the only thing we had was the alloy wheels developing a small white spots just before the warranty was up. Suprisingly the dealer went to bat for us and within a few weeks we had 4 new wheels installed under warranty.

And either it came from the factory with no defects, or the dealer did a outstanding PDI. In our over 3 hour PDI, DW found a couple of exposed screws on some fabric and a minor issue on the screen door. I found an exposed screw head that was rubbing against the rubber bulb seal on the slide seal that needed fixing. That was it. I did find one "oh damm, missed that one" since taking delivery. The fresh water vent hose dropped down and had a loop making a P trap. Needless to say it kept the water tank from getting completely full. A few zip ties fixed that one.

Appliance wise, I wish it would have come with the 21" rather than 17" oven. We finally sold the 17" and installed a 21" and what a difference if you use the oven much.

We went into it knowing the "artic package" really wasn't what it claimed to be, yes it's a nice 3 season trailer, but even winters in western oregon are taxing it. Poor furnace can run pretty hard in the mild oregon coast weather in the winter. And a single AC on this size trailer is also marginal. At least many of the newer ones have a 50A option and 2nd Air prep.

Another thing we would have liked would be a bedroom bed slide out the side with a full wardrobe and dresser for long trips. A few options like that with similar living areas, but not worth it to upgrade yet.

All in all ours is a nice "mid level" trailer. We are satisfied.


----------

